# No memory available?



## AmyBewildered (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi,

I got a Kindle for my birthday recently. I bought and downloaded about 15 files to my kindle, and left it plugged in all night to recharge. However, now when I turn it on, the index file says "No files to display." When I go to my settings page it tells me that 0 mb are available of kindle internal memory (I do not have an SD card.) But I know that I have only a few files on here. Does anyone know what could be wrong?

Desperately confused -- I've never been able to get my kindle to work right!

Amy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Have you called Amazon Kindle support? 1-866-321-8851

They will probably have you do a reset, have you tried that already? Press ALT + Shift + R If that doesn't work, try using the reset hole in the back of the Kindle: Straighten a paperclip, insert the end into the hole, hold for about 15 seconds (give or take), take paperclip out of hole. If that doesn't work, you could format your Kindle - but I think you should call Amazon first.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely do the reset.

A few questions:

The "files" you downloaded are books from Amazon, correct? Not music?
If they are books, did you download them to your computer, or directly to the Kindle via WhisperNet?
Did you ever see your files in the menu?


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Have you called Amazon Kindle support? 1-866-321-8851
> 
> They will probably have you do a reset, have you tried that already? Press ALT + Shift + R If that doesn't work, try using the reset hole in the back of the Kindle: Straighten a paperclip, insert the end into the hole, hold for about 15 seconds (give or take), take paperclip out of hole. If that doesn't work, you could format your Kindle - but I think you should call Amazon first.


Call Amazon for sure! I read on the Amazon forums that someone's Kindle quit working, so they called Amazon, and Amazon shipped out a brand new Kindle for them to use (express shipping). They had to send the old one in, and they got a brand new perfectly working one right away.

Erich


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

This may sound stupid of me but was there any type of power outage or storms in the area that night?

A power surge from the power coming back on or from a lightening strike could damage your Kindle

Did you use the Kindle charger or a 3'rd party one that fit the Kindle recptical?

A Third party charger could also damage your Kindle.


----------



## AmyBewildered (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks all! The reset seems to have done the trick -- it's working properly again, at least for the most part. But I will answer all the clarifications anyway (just in case they're useful to anyone else who comes across this thread): Yes, the files in question were all books, bought from Amazon and downloaded via WhisperNet. (I had also at one earlier point transferred files from my computer, used them on the Kindle, and later deleted them; that all seemed to work fine.) Nope, there was no power outage, and if there were storms I don't remember them. Yes, I was using the charger that came with the Kindle, not a 3rd-party charger. Yes, the files had at one point shown up properly in the menu -- and I still can't explain why they vanished, why I suddenly got the message that there were no items to display; why it said there was no memory, or why I got an e-mail from Amazon titled "Your Amazon.com Kindle is out of memory space." However, whatever caused the problem, the reset seems to have fixed it. My only worry is that the settings page is now telling me I have 72 MB available, which sounds low to me, given that I still have relatively few files on it (about 5 whole books and 4 samples). But in any case, thanks everyone!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It sounds like you need to connect via USB, and carefully look at the base folder (root), and in all folders under the root.  If you see anything in the wrong spot, it could have gotten copied to the wrong folder, etc.  Memory doesn't just disappear, it must be somewhere.  At least on a Windows pc, you should be able to see the sizes of all directories and files this way, and see where the memory has gone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy--

Welcome to Kindleboards, congratulations on your Kindle!  Sorry you're having some problems.  Glad to hear the reset helped, somewhat.

I have about 13+ pages of items in my Kindle's memory (more stuff on the SD card), which works out to about 130 items, mostly samples and periodicals plus 3 books, and it shows I have 103 MB available.

Susan's suggestion is a good one.  You can also call Amazon Customer Support.

Betsy


----------



## AmyBewildered (Dec 25, 2008)

In the end, the second problem, the "missing memory", turned out to be a classic "oops, I'm dumb" kind of thing. When I followed Susan's suggestion and looked at the files, it turned out a big chunk of Kindle memory was being taken up by some audiobook mp3s I had (manually) transferred to the Kindle and forgotten about. That explains why when I looked under Settings it told me that my memory was so low. It doesn't explain the original problem -- why I was getting the message that my memory was *full*, since there still should have been about 72 MB unused, and why it said "no files to display" when I turned it on, or why a reset fixed *that* problem. But at least it means that the reset did totally fix the problem; now that I've deleted the audiobook files, I should go back to having a mostly-available memory again. Thank you all so much for your help!


----------

